# There Is An App For That - Ask Us !



## sling-shot (Aug 17, 2015)

I thought we should have a thread for suggesting applications for mobile users based on their specific requirement.


```
Basic questionnaire :

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
[B]Eg. Android, iOS, BlackBerryOS, Symbian, Windows Mobile etc.[/B]

2. What is your phone model?
[B]Company-Model name-Model number.[/B]

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
[B]Any or all of these.[/B]

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
[B]Either the name of application you are looking to verify or the one which you have/know and are looking for an equivalent to.[/B]

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
[B]Basic idea of what the purpose of this application for you.[/B]
```

- - - Updated - - -

I will go first 

_Basic questionnaire :

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number?
*Android KitKat 4.4.4 rooted and Xposed framework installed.*

2. What is your phone model?
*Sony Xperia ZR*

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
*Free*

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
*None*

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
*Looking for a launcher closest to Sony stock launcher but with added feature of being able to arrange app drawer according to the frequency of application usage.*_


----------



## The Volstagg (Aug 17, 2015)

[MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] its a nice idea that u have  started such a thread.  Give a try to apus launcher. Maybe it suits your needs! But the best launcher(according to me) is nova launcher, followed by Google now launcher and yahoo Aviate!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2015)

Not exactly sure how is Stock launcher, but I really like the default Android stock launcher. And use Apex launcher to add loads of features without sacrificing the basic look.

Btw, good idea for a thread.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't know if you still haven't rooted or not. If rooted, you are in luck, there is an Xposed Module for your specific need. Its called Serajr Xperia Xposed. It adds some extra feature for Sony Launcher like sorting, hiding apps from drawer, rotation, re-sizable widgets  etc etc..


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2015)

Stickied for visibility


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 17, 2015)

[MENTION=313772]The Volstagg[/MENTION]
Specifically do the mentioned launchers match feature to feature the stock Sony launcher? I remember APUS had some shortcomings in my trial earlier. Google Now - do not like giving everything to Google, privacy concerns. Nova launcher is something I liked but this thing really bothers me where I cannot sort the app drawer per my needs. Yahoo Aviate - not tried recently. Problem is I end up going back to the stock launcher somehow.

   [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
I am trying Apex on the side. But configuring my 5 pages of homescreens with all the app groupings and various widgets and also need for multiple clicks to change app drawer sorting been irritating me there.

  [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]
Rooted. (actually I think this point should be added to the questionnaire itself). I have installed Xposed for battery stats. I will search for and try the module you suggest. If it works, my search ends there. Thanks a ton 

   [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
Thanks for making it sticky. I thought people would find it useful.


----------



## The Volstagg (Aug 17, 2015)

[MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] I feel yahoo aviate is an answer for your hunt for a launcher. Its infact intelligent. Check out PlayStore for more detailed info about aviate. Aviate would suite your needs( I have used it for a few weeks). Give it a try and do tell us whether it was a hit for you.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2015)

Aviate does group the apps in various categories automatically. So it might work well. 
Btw, its owned by Yahoo! now.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 18, 2015)

I tend to not like the automatic grouping. I have installed it now and will try it out.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 21, 2015)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]
The Xposed module turned out to be a non-solution as I do not see any option to change the sort order of app drawer. Further it seems to have changed some colour schemes from default which I am not getting back even after uninstalling the module.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 21, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]
> The Xposed module turned out to be a non-solution as I do not see any option to change the sort order of app drawer. Further it seems to have changed some colour schemes from default which I am not getting back even after uninstalling the module.



Which module did you try exactly ?? The module should have reset to default option. . I think you have tried different module. .


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 21, 2015)

Umm. I did not use that option. Will reinstall, then reset to default. It was the module you suggested above. 

It doesn't have any option to increase number of most used apps in app drawer. Could you please verify in your phone?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 21, 2015)

Oops Sry, I am not using Stock Rom now, so can't check it. Do check that module often, or contact the author via XDA, he will add the features you request.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 21, 2015)

I might have landed a temporary solution here at Dodol Launcher (*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.campmobile.launcher)

But the missing stock Sony widgets could be an issue yet.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 26, 2015)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
*Android Lolipop 5.1(CM) Rooted  *
2. What is your phone model?
Samsung Grand 2

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
*Free*

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
No

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
Need some hiding app to hide some of my videos and pics.Audio manager is not so safe as it is easy to get into the core folder......


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2015)

The easiest way would be to add dot before the folder name. This hides the folder in linux and also contents don't show up in Gallery. (Just a quick and dirty solution).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 26, 2015)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] - There are some gallery apps which encrypt the file and they can't be viewed through file managers. I use "GalleryVault".


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 7, 2015)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number?<br />
<b>Android KitKat 4.4.4 rooted and Xposed framework installed.</b><br />
<br />
2. What is your phone model?<br />
<b>Sony Xperia ZR</b><br />
<br />
3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?<br />
<b>Free</b><br />
<br />
4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?<br />
<b>None</b><br />
<br />
5. What do you intend to use the application for?<br />
<b>To group various mobile banking alert SMS together in one conversation even though they would have been sent through different operators. 

To explain further, I have six accounts in six banks. I get different alerts from each of them and each bank uses multiple operators to send from resulting in messages being all over the place. For eg. SBI will send one transaction alert from TD-SBI while end of day balance alert from DM-SBI. They will be shown as 2 separate conversations and end of month it is a nightmare going through all. 

My requirement is for the app to display all messages from xx-SBI under same conversation. </b></i>


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 10, 2015)

I think I got it just now. There is an app called Disa on Play Store which has just come out of closed Alpha into open Beta. 

It allows merging different conversations into one. 

It is still buggy. Hope future updates sort out the problems. 

It also supports WhatsApp, Facebook etc. if you are interested. 

Free now but do not know about their revenue model. Looking at the polish feels like may go pay or freemium route.


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 10, 2015)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? 
 - iOS 7.1
2. What is your phone model?
 - iPhone 4
3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
 - Free
4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
 - Similar to Andro Expert Solutions which is only for android.
5. What do you intend to use the application for?
 - I want that my SMSs and alerts for missed calls to my email.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 10, 2015)

[MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] I don't if this will help you, but why not marking those bank messages as favourites ? I think you can view all the marked messages in single thread..


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 10, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> [MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] I don't if this will help you, but why not marking those bank messages as favourites ? I think you can view all the marked messages in single thread..


That will lead to multiple favourite conversations. Also I will have to mark each and every one favorite. Further this thing is not confined to bank alone. Even e-commerce sites send messages from multiple IDs too.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello,please suggest me a good dialler/messaging app.got bored of
 Stock cm12 .thanks in advance.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 11, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Hello,please suggest me a good dialler/messaging app.got bored of
> Stock cm12 .thanks in advance.


By texting if you mean SMS, both QKSMS and Textra are good. 

Disa is the app I using right now which has excellent conversation merging feature too but is a bit heavier. 

No idea about dialers.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 11, 2015)

^^who text these days when have watsapp etc  was mainly looking for dialler app..msg in is plus..tried contact plus..looking for alts


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 11, 2015)

Disa has text, Facebook, WhatsApp integration. But no dialer. I am happy with Sony stock dialer hence haven't looked elsewhere.

NOTE: You might have gotten a better response if you had followed format given in first post.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> ^^who text these days when have watsapp etc  was mainly looking for dialler app..msg in is plus..tried contact plus..looking for alts


*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hb.dialer.free&hl=en

Not to be confused with Truecaller's spyware dialer.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hb.dialer.free&hl=en
> 
> Not to be confused with Truecaller's spyware dialer.



Thanks.it has got nice rating too.Do you know how I can replace the stock apps with custom one, when I uninstall/freeze I always get ".com.android process stopped error"etc and the pop up is annoying


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Thanks.it has got nice rating too.Do you know how I can replace the stock apps with custom one, when I uninstall/freeze I always get ".com.android process stopped error"etc and the pop up is annoying


How to Set or Change Default Apps in Android

I haven't tested it:
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appiator.defaultappmanager&hl=en


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 11, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Thanks.it has got nice rating too.Do you know how I can replace the stock apps with custom one, when I uninstall/freeze I always get ".com.android process stopped error"etc and the pop up is annoying



Why do you wanna freeze it?? It may have dependency with other apps. You can just ignore it. . Just install the new app you wanna use and use it.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks.I want to freeze because I,sometimes accidentally click on stock apps :/


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 17, 2015)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
*Android 5.1.1, Non-Rooted.*

2. What is your phone model?
*Samsung Galaxy Note 5*

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
*Free* 

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
*I have used an app like that before but forgot its name. . Its app icon is detective portrait image in green *

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
*When someones enter password 2 or 3 times wrong, the app should capture the image of the attacker and mail it to the owner along with the location. .*


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 21, 2015)

Why no one replied ?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 21, 2015)

I know of one such app which takes snap of person on wrongly entering a password or pattern. *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanmaster.security&hl=en
Will have to check whether it have the option to send email. Check it out.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 22, 2015)

Guys im looking for a app that adds a YouTube link to watch later or any other playlist without opening any app
..

Like a menu option in share...

For eg add to pocket

Similarly add to watch later/ playlist


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 22, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Why no one replied ?


I did not know any. 
However my friend told me he used NQ Vault sometime back for the purpose. It seems to have bloated up now and not sure about email part too.


----------



## iSLaND (Sep 22, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Guys im looking for a app that adds a YouTube link to watch later or any other playlist without opening any app
> ..
> 
> Like a menu option in share...
> ...


I use pocket for youtube as well


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I know of one such app which takes snap of person on wrongly entering a password or pattern. *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanmaster.security&hl=en
> Will have to check whether it have the option to send email. Check it out.



Nope..I would like to stay away from Cheetah mobiles apps . . Thanks anyway..

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> I did not know any.
> However my friend told me he used NQ Vault sometime back for the purpose. It seems to have bloated up now and not sure about email part too.



Thanks for trying .. This is the app, I was looking for.. Browsed through thousands on apps on my apps list to find it..


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Nope..I would like to stay away from Cheetah mobiles apps . . Thanks anyway..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Usually a reason for avoidance is appreciated. Since it was suggested by my cousin and I, myself not using it.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Usually a reason for avoidance is appreciated. Since it was suggested by my cousin and I, myself not using it.



Sorry my bad.. The reason for avoiding Cheetah mobiles apps is this


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Sorry my bad.. The reason for avoiding Cheetah mobiles apps is this



I may be going offtopic here, but since I am confused, and to get things straight... so are we avoiding Cheetah mobile apps due to it being shady? The app sends data to its servers without permissions etc?
The facts are distributed all over the Reddit page, hence the ambiguity.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I may be going offtopic here, but since I am confused, and to get things straight... so are we avoiding Cheetah mobile apps due to it being shady? The app sends data to its servers without permissions etc?
> The facts are distributed all over the Reddit page, hence the ambiguity.



They take/buy a perfectly good app and then bloat it with ads and background services.

"Boost your phone by 70% while viewing pics"


----------



## Minion (Sep 24, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> 1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
> *Android 5.1.1, Non-Rooted.*
> 
> 2. What is your phone model?
> ...



Try prey.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 7, 2015)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
Android 5.1.1(CM12.1), Rooted.

2. What is your phone model?
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
Free

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
Nop

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
Need an app to hear from my phones mic remotely. i e When the phone is connected to WiFi or Mobile Data i need live(or Recorded) input from mic to another android phone or Computer.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 7, 2015)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION]

Try either Lost Android or Avast Anti-Theft. They have microphone capabilities but how they actually work, I have no idea as I have not used them.


----------



## jodo_c (Dec 14, 2015)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
Eg. *Android 5.1.1 Rooted*

2. What is your phone model?
*Company-LG name-Nexus 4*

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
Any or all of these.
*Either*
4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
*Alternative for Music tagger.*
5. What do you intend to use the application for?
*I want to Auto tags my music in my mobile especially Hindi Songs. Music Tagger doesn't support Hindi songs so need something that does.Album/Artist covers too if possible.*


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 20, 2015)

[MENTION=289819]jodo_c[/MENTION] :
 Try iTag in playstore. I have used it in the ICS era. Should suffice for your needs.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 20, 2015)

Basic questionnaire :

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
Android, 5.1, rooted 

2. What is your phone model?

Meizu M1 Note

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?

Any

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?

A SMS replacement app that shows the old traditional smileys found in the old S40 Nokia phones (The nokia 1600, 2700, etc models) smileys as colorful emoticons instead of plain text. I mean I want the smileys like :-\ :-> ;-> :-/ and others to appear like they do on the Nokia phones and not just like a colon followed by the slash sign... 

The usual SMS apps on the play store like Go SMS, Textra, Chomp SMS etc replace just one or two smileys but not all of them. 

Any help??? 

Since I am rooted and have xposed installed, could changing the system font help in replacing the plain text smileys to the way I want them as colorful emoticons??? 

5. What do you intend to use the application for?

As stated above.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 20, 2015)

[MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]
QK SMS might do the trick. But I am not sure if it covers all smileys like you need.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 21, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]
> QK SMS might do the trick. But I am not sure if it covers all smileys like you need.


Thanks for your help but this app turned out to have even fewer smileys than the others that I had already tried!!!


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 21, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Thanks for your help but this app turned out to have even fewer smileys than the others that I had already tried!!!


Sorry about that. It has been open sourced now. May be a bug report will help. I am supposed to have filed a feature request for merging conversations anyway. If I find time I will try to request this too.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok one requirement of app (for a friend):

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
Android 4.4 Kitkat. Non rooted.

2. What is your phone model?

Some Micromax phone

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?

Any

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?

No application in mind

5. What do you intend to use the application for?

An app that provides facility to turn off and on data, but only after authentication from user. But the person shouldn't know that its locked from password.
Can a script be created for this purpose? Executing which will toggle the Data On and Off, but which can only be run by me (or someone who knows how to do it)?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2015)

So no one?


----------



## jodo_c (Dec 30, 2015)

Try Tasker best suited for your need [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] but it will require root I guess. And you have to learn to make task of what you want or Google maybe someone already did it.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2016)

jodo_c said:


> Try Tasker best suited for your need [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] but it will require root I guess. And you have to learn to make task of what you want or Google maybe someone already did it.



I tried AutomateIt app and although the rule "Turn Mobile data off, when mobile data is on" triggers, it don't seem to turn data off.
So the next best option was to make application crash when the application is executed. So if someone wants to run Chrome, it will crash. 

Well, as a turnaround it's ok.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 9, 2016)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
Andy 5.1 Rooted

2. What is your phone model?
samsung Grand 2

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
Free

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
NONE

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
Need an app which play/pause/skip songs while tapping on back on the phone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2016)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] you might find shake to change song but tapping on back might be dependent on hardware rather than anything else


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2016)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
Andy 5 Rooted

2. What is your phone model?
Moto X 1st Gen

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
Either

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
TTPod or Google Music

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
Need a good Music Player with NICE Graphics Equalizer. (Remember Real Player from an age old era? I loved the graphics equalizer on it. It was something like this



Spoiler



*images.botbi.com/screenshot/realplayer.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 9, 2016)

Vyom said:


> 1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
> Andy 5 Rooted
> 
> 2. What is your phone model?
> ...



PowerAmp, Shuttle+, GoneMAD etc paired with viper4Android.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 9, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] you might find shake to change song but tapping on back might be dependent on hardware rather than anything else


Isnt there a game 'Fast like a fox', where we tap  on the back to run the fox...Anything similar.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 4, 2016)

Not sure if it is the appropriate thread, is it really necessary to have AV on an android phone? if yes, which one is better in terms of less resource usage?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 4, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> Not sure if it is the appropriate thread, is it really necessary to have AV on an android phone? if yes, which one is better in terms of less resource usage?





> Not according to Android security chief Adrian Ludwig. Just prior to the Google I/O developer conference earlier this year, Ludwig told reporters: "Do I think the average user on Android needs to install [antivirus apps]? Absolutely not. I don’t think 99 percent plus of users get a benefit from [anti-virus apps]."



There you go!! AV apps are not necessary and some of the known exploits are patched in system updates by google itself. So nothing to worry.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 23, 2016)

Is there any notepad++ similar app for Android?? 
I searched, but didn't find any good one.
I tried droid edit but it wasn't that good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Is there any notepad++ similar app for Android??
> I searched, but didn't find any good one.
> I tried droid edit but it wasn't that good.



Try this one: sourceLair - Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Try this one: sourceLair - Android Apps on Google Pla


Link not working. Please tell correct name i will find myself.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Link not working. Please tell correct name i will find myself.



Seems I gave a dead link. Try this alternative: Jota+ (Text Editor) - Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Seems I gave a dead link. Try this alternative: Jota+ (Text Editor) - Android Apps on Google Pla


Any other suggestion, I tried that


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone have link to game killer ?or any similar apps?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 24, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Anyone have link to game killer ?or any similar apps?


There are many..
Onhax.com / onhax.net (.net was 1st released)

Game killer v4.10 (use lucky patcher for pro version) - onhax.com
Game guardian 8.5.6 - gameguardian.net (search Google, click on 1st link>"download this file")
sb game hacker 3- onhax.net
Freedom v1.0.8f - onhax.net
Hack app data 1.7.0 - onhax (you can either use file manager to navigate to game files or use this)
Luck patcher 6.2.4 - onhax.net
Xmodgames 2.3.4 - xmodgames.com


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> There are many..
> Onhax.com / onhax.net (.net was 1st released)
> 
> Game killer v4.10 (use lucky patcher for pro version) - onhax.com
> ...


Thanks.. That's lot   

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 25, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Thanks.. That's lot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


Use latest version of mentioned apps..
P.S. some games might ban you if you use this stuff
P.P.S. i got banned in Asphalt 8 in 2014. Didn't tried that game after that.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 26, 2016)

Trying my luck here ,quoting from my thread.


Nanducob said:


> Yo guys,
> 
> My speakers are far away and its difficult to move and change each tracks.So i would like to control music play on my android device (Moto e) from my android phone (Moto G4 <3).Tried a lot of apps but nothing worked  .I will be streaming amazon music most of the times, (no dedicated music player app) Please help.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nanducob said:


> Trying my luck here ,quoting from my thread.


Team Viewer - Control one device from another
DroidRemote - Use one as a server and other as client
RemoDroid - Control apps remotely
AllConnect
AirPlay

There are many, when you try to search above names, you will find more alternative. Try those and tell us which work perfectly.

I can't find remote control feature in music player app.
N7player (using toaster cast, written in app description)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

I want best free VPN or paid vpn app for Android.
I can't find best or top VPN app.
Help me find one or two.
I am using Hotspot Shield free VPN. It's now showing problem disconnecting again and again.

Need better VPN free service.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 7, 2016)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
Android, Rooted

2. What is your phone model?
Moto X (2013) 1st gen

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
Either

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
Similar to any Music player like Wynk, PowerAmp, TTPod

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
My two specific requirement for a Music Player:
 a) It have a good audio spectrum visualizer (like this one: *i.stack.imgur.com/89s84.jpg)
 b) A track starts when the old track is about to finish. (So for few seconds the song overlaps). Kind of like in DJ.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 7, 2016)

Vyom said:


> 1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
> Android, Rooted
> 
> 2. What is your phone model?
> ...


Give JetAudio Plus a try. The feature you requesting is called Cross fade and most popular music apps support that. 
Next regarding that audio visualizer, there's a Xposed Mod which allows the visualizer to be shown on Navbar. 

Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I want best free VPN or paid vpn app for Android.
> I can't find best or top VPN app.
> Help me find one or two.
> I am using Hotspot Shield free VPN. It's now showing problem disconnecting again and again.
> ...


Have you tried Opera VPN? 

Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 25, 2017)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> May I know what is the difference between Mobile App and Mobile Operating System ?



iOS, Android, Symbian,Windows Phone OS, Firefox OS (not to be confused with Firefox Browser), BB10 OS : these are some of the examples of Mobile Operating System. . . . In short, without this the mobile can't function.

Whatsapp, Skype, Fruit Ninja : These are Mobile Apps , which run on their respective Mobile OS to provide further functionality or entertaintment (in the case of games).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> iOS, Android, Symbian,Windows Phone OS, Firefox OS (not to be confused with Firefox Browser), BB10 OS : these are some of the examples of Mobile Operating System. . . . In short, without this the mobile can't function.
> 
> Whatsapp, Skype, Fruit Ninja : These are Mobile Apps , which run on their respective Mobile OS to provide further functionality or entertaintment (in the case of games).



Don't reply to him. He posts just to increase post count.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 25, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't reply to him. He posts just to increase post count.


Does it have any benefit here?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't reply to him. He posts just to increase post count.



But atleast he post something which makes sense... not some spam link.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 25, 2017)

Well!! We got side tracked here!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2017)

Any worthy replacement of swype? Please don't recommend swiftkey, fleskey or touchpal.

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2017)

Is there any app or way to hide root status from other apps? Many apps, especially banking apps, have stopped working in my phone because it is rooted 
Also suggest a good call recorder for the new Galaxy series phones which does not start automatically and records every call but just the calls that we want to record.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 18, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is there any app or way to hide root status from other apps? Many apps, especially banking apps, have stopped working in my phone because it is rooted
> Also suggest a good call recorder for the new Galaxy series phones which does not start automatically and records every call but just the calls that we want to record.



Root Cloaking!! You need magisk for that!


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Root Cloaking!! You need magisk for that!



Root cloaking is an xposed module. Due to the fear of bricking my device I have not installed xposed in my phone. Is there any other way/app except an xposed module to hide root status?
Also what exactly is Magisk app for?


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Also what exactly is Magisk app for?


It's a root management app like SuperSU.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 18, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Root cloaking is an xposed module. Due to the fear of bricking my device I have not installed xposed in my phone. Is there any other way/app except an xposed module to hide root status?
> Also what exactly is Magisk app for?



I am not sure but xposed module for Root cloacking is not working anymore (unreliable). Google's safety net is always battling to fix the loopholes. And Magisk is a separate framework like xposed but unlike xposed, magisk doesn't modify your system files.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> It's a root management app like SuperSU.



ummmm....... Nope


----------



## image (Apr 18, 2017)

Guys, suggest me an app to track my car. I want to keep a mobile (data and GPS enabled) in my car and I want to see where the car is when my driver takes it out. Thanks.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 19, 2017)

Flash said:


> It's a root management app like SuperSU.


Eh not really

Magisk is a another framework like xposed and root is one of the inbuilt modules in it 

The advantage of magisk is the inbuilt magisk hide which allows you to pass safteynet check and thus use apps that use it without​ any issues 

Su hide doesn't work so using SuperSU for passing safteynet is a bit hard 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Apr 20, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> I am not sure but xposed module for Root cloacking is not working anymore (unreliable). Google's safety net is always battling to fix the loopholes. And Magisk is a separate framework like xposed but unlike xposed, magisk doesn't modify your system files.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ummmm....... Nope




Thanks Dear. So, any working root hiding app? Also suggest a call recorder for S7.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks Dear. So, any working root hiding app? Also suggest a call recorder for S7.



Simple apps can't and won't be able to hide root. You will need special framework like xposed or magisk to do so.  For call recorder, try advance call recorder pro.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 21, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Simple apps can't and won't be able to hide root. You will need special framework like xposed or magisk to do so.  For call recorder, try advance call recorder pro.



Advance call recorder does not have to option to manually record a call. It either records all calls or no call at all.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 21, 2017)

Try Boldbeast call recorder Call Recorder - Boldbeast – Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Try Boldbeast call recorder Call Recorder - Boldbeast – Android Apps on Google Pla



This app does give an option to manually record calls and even gives a button on the call screen to manually record calls like ACR call recorder but it automatically stops recording after like 4 seconds and even those 4 seconds are not saving. Is there any specific setting that I need to change?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 24, 2017)

I had it on my phone before resetting to factory settings. But never actually recorded any calls yet 

Will have to try and get back.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I had it on my phone before resetting to factory settings. But never actually recorded any calls yet
> 
> Will have to try and get back.



Thanks. Will be waiting for your reply.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 24, 2017)

Go into Settings and then Call settings. You may have to select the best by trying them all out.


----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2017)

Anyone know similar app?
Curiosity - Get Smarter Daily – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## billubakra (Aug 18, 2017)

Any good ad free app to convert phones into walkie talkie via an internet connection both by Wi-Fi and mobile data?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 19, 2017)

All mobile apps keeps on sending data or are in contact with their servers in the background. Please suggest a good app which can help us to disable these background linkages with servers.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2017)

billubakra said:


> All mobile apps keeps on sending data or are in contact with their servers in the background. Please suggest a good app which can help us to disable these background linkages with servers.


GlassWire – Data Usage Privacy - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## billubakra (Aug 19, 2017)

Flash said:


> GlassWire – Data Usage Privacy - Android Apps on Google Play


It shows which apps are using bandwidth in the background but does not let us to block their access.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 19, 2017)

billubakra said:


> All mobile apps keeps on sending data or are in contact with their servers in the background. Please suggest a good app which can help us to disable these background linkages with servers.


Use Greenify to hibernate/force stop such applications.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> It shows which apps are using bandwidth in the background but does not let us to block their access.


Search network log in app store.
Network Log – Android Apps on Google Play

Then use firewall..
Noroot firewall.
NoRoot Firewall – Android Apps on Google Play
NetGuard - no-root firewall – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## PulkitSingh18793 (Aug 20, 2017)

There are thousands of weight loss apps but my friend needs a weight gain app and not able to find one she turned to me


1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
*Android ( Not rooted ) *

2. What is your phone model?
*Xiomi Mi Note 4 (2gb ram)*

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
*Any or all of these.*

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
*None*

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
*Diet management and a preferred wait gain coach ( a lot of weight loss oriented app are there which are pretty damn good i need something similar for weight gain )*
*
I made a separate thread just in case - Weight gain app*


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 22, 2017)

Just download a regular wait loss app and do not do or eat anything that that app recommends you.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> Just download a regular wait loss app and do not do or eat anything that that app recommends you.


----------



## PulkitSingh18793 (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> Just download a regular wait loss app and do not do or eat anything that that app recommends you.


----------



## SyN (Aug 26, 2017)

I use a Moto G5 Plus. I need a music player app that has the ability to set next/previous song functions on the volume up/down buttons.

I think n7 it some other player had that feature before. But now I can't find anything. So please let me know if there's an app for that.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 1, 2017)

hey can anyone suggest few offline multiplayer fps games for android? like counter strike for pc and mini militia for android.
thank you in advance..


----------



## Revolution (Nov 22, 2017)

Looking for good Music(Audio) Player.
Alternate of Mi Music/Google Play.
Currently using MX Player with custom codec to play videos.
Got Redmi Y1 Lite with SoundMagic ES18 earphone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2017)

Revolution said:


> Looking for good Music(Audio) Player.
> Alternate of Mi Music/Google Play.
> Currently using MX Player with custom codec to play videos.
> Got Redmi Y1 Lite with SoundMagic ES18 earphone.


Poweramp usually goes for sale at 10 Rs.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Poweramp usually goes for sale at 10 Rs.


Got the same for rs. 10 few weeks back even though I use Samsung's music player which is dope.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 23, 2017)

Which is a good app having call blacklist and whitelist features?


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Which is a good app having call blacklist and whitelist features?



use Google Phone app.
Google Phone APKs - APKMirror

if official gives installation error then try patched version.
[APP][PATCHED] Google Dialer [v13.0.170513131 BUBBLE EDITION][MM+][NO ROOT]


----------



## billubakra (Nov 27, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> use Google Phone app.
> Google Phone APKs - APKMirror
> 
> if official gives installation error then try patched version.
> [APP][PATCHED] Google Dialer [v13.0.170513131 BUBBLE EDITION][MM+][NO ROOT]



Any other alternative which doesn't need Google assistant to be activated to work?


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 29, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Any other alternative which doesn't need Google assistant to be activated to work?



no need for google assistant.
just download and install.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 29, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> no need for google assistant.
> just download and install.


It needs Google assistant enabled all the time to work smoothly.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 29, 2017)

billubakra said:


> It needs Google assistant enabled all the time to work smoothly.



Ok. I didn't know that. I use almost all google products.
If you have Google app installed then no need to install assistant app just long press home button and set it up.


----------



## Minion (Nov 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> It shows which apps are using bandwidth in the background but does not let us to block their access.



Blocking access will need root


----------



## Minion (Nov 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Which is a good app having call blacklist and whitelist features?



most antivirus for android have call blocking feature


----------



## billubakra (Nov 30, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Ok. I didn't know that. I use almost all google products.
> If you have Google app installed then no need to install assistant app just long press home button and set it up.


Me too. Activating Google assistant means low battery+it keeps on accessing internet in the background.



Minion said:


> Blocking access will need root


Nope. There are many apps which don't require root for blocking.



Minion said:


> most antivirus for android have call blocking feature


AV's for phones are just gimmick.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Which is a good app having call blacklist and whitelist features?


Calls Blacklist - Call Blocker - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Which is a good app having call blacklist and whitelist features?


Dialer from g-apps package has call blocking feature.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 6, 2017)

Anyone tried files go by google..
Files Go by Google: Free up space on your phone - Android Apps on Google Play
Files Go by Google: Free up space on your phone APKs - APKMirror


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 21, 2017)

I am looking for an app to cut a photo into a fixed size for wallpaper use. Say 1920x1080.

Specifically, I need the ability to define the size of selection in pixels first and then move the selection over the whole picture to choose best possible section.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I am looking for an app to cut a photo into a fixed size for wallpaper use. Say 1920x1080.
> 
> Specifically, I need the ability to define the size of selection in pixels first and then move the selection over the whole picture to choose best possible section.


You can do that using this Image Editor app, conveniently named, Image Editor: Image Editor - Android Apps on Google Play

In this app, you first need to select the crop option. Then when a box pops up which you need to use to crop, you can also specify the exact dimensions from below.

The app supports layers, so it's a little advanced app. But you will get use to it pretty quickly.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you. It seems to be capable of the work but the way it works is too confusing for me right now. I am going to sleep on it and try again tomorrow.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 27, 2017)

Any good app for playing .m4a audio files with buttons/options to skip backward and forward? I tried many but unfortunately some were missing the option to jump back and forward while others were pure crap.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 27, 2017)

Have you tried VLC?


----------



## billubakra (Dec 27, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Have you tried VLC?


Yes. When I try to slide the bar to the next few seconds, it just starts from the scratch i.e. 00:00


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 27, 2017)

The newest version has a double tap edges to skip 10s feature. I do not have such a file, so cannot test it myself.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 27, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> The newest version has a double tap edges to skip 10s feature. I do not have such a file, so cannot test it myself.


Any other app with features like the same and which plays .m4a files?


----------



## billubakra (Jan 1, 2018)

@sling-shot 
First of all Happy New Year dear. VLC is playing .m4a files. I uninstalled the old one and installed from scratch and now they are working. But it doesn't have the skip 10, 20 seconds feature. Any other app which has that feature?


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello guys. Is there an app which could show the real time usage of bandwidth in the phone for each app?
Sometimes my phone is idle but bandwidth is being used. I want to see what app it is that is sucking data in background, also as there's an associated risk of data theft. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2018)

Glasswire. GlassWire Data Usage Monitor – Android Apps on Google Play

The time range can be adjusted.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 2, 2018)

@sling-shot 
Any other player for .m4a files dear?


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @sling-shot
> Any other player for .m4a files dear?


We will have to request VLC developers for this feature.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @sling-shot
> Any other player for .m4a files dear?


Try mx player.


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Jan 3, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Glasswire. GlassWire Data Usage Monitor – Android Apps on Google Play
> 
> The time range can be adjusted.


Thanks a lot. Works well.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2018)

conradbethel said:


> Hello, Guys, is there any app available on Android to backup the text messages


Super Backup & Restore - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## billubakra (Jan 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try mx player.


It is only searching for video files and not the audio one's.


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello guys. I used to use this app battery defender on my old phone. It turned off the data, wifi, Bluetooth, sync when the phone's screen was off and turned it back on when the screen turns on. But it doesn't work on my s7 edge. Says it's due to the new android not allowing it to do so.
So is there any other app which can still do it? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asin (Jan 10, 2018)

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
iOS

2. What is your phone model?
iPhone6

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
Free application.

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
I use WorkDo to replace Slack. 

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
Manage my company.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> It is only searching for video files and not the audio one's.


you need to check setttigs


----------



## billubakra (Jan 11, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> you need to check setttigs


Didn't find any my dear.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Didn't find any my dear.


But there is a 3 dot menu. 
PS: Sometimes I feel you don't google easy stuff.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> But there is a 3 dot menu.
> PS: Sometimes I feel you don't google easy stuff.


Nowhere to be found in the settings menu Goku.
P.S. because you are there for it brother ha ha


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 12, 2018)

Open MX Player. The first screen should show the title 'Folders'. On the top right corner you will find the vertical 3 dot menu. Select 'Settings' from that menu. In the next screen select 'Audio'. The first item here is 'Audio player'. You have to select the tick box. From this point onwards MX Player should also begin to see audio files.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 12, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Open MX Player. The first screen should show the title 'Folders'. On the top right corner you will find the vertical 3 dot menu. Select 'Settings' from that menu. In the next screen select 'Audio'. The first item here is 'Audio player'. You have to select the tick box. From this point onwards MX Player should also begin to see audio files.



Did exactky the same my dear but it is not showing those .m4a files.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 3, 2018)

Which is a good call/SMS blocker which doesn't give annoying notifications right after blocking a call or message?


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 8, 2018)

Solution (partial) for my querry about an sms management app that can combine conversations - SMS Organizer by Microsoft. SMS Organizer - Clean, Blocker, Reminders & Backup – Android Apps on Google Play

This app can combine all those DM-SBI, VM-SBI type messages into a single thread. 

Limitation is that there is no way to manually merge two threads. Hence this cannot be used to merge personal chats at present.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys looking for these kinda apps-
- Call blocker/blacklist which can block/blacklist certain numbers and instead of one ring and then cancelling the phone saying that the number is busy, it should say something else so that the other person may not know that their number is blocked
- An app which can forward the calls only for some specific numbers
- An app which using which we can receive files via bluetooth, wifi direct etc. in the memory card. I doubt that there will be one.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 14, 2018)

please suggest a simple app..its very painful to take a screenshot on this phone using its buttons


----------



## rhyspereira1999 (Jul 10, 2018)

Is there an app to get iPhone X/OnePlus like gesture controls on any phone ??

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2018)

I've a dual sim phone.
JIO and Vodafone.

I want to switch internet provider as per my wish and in a single click.
Note, I want to switch only internet provider nothing else.

Any app exists whic hcan help me on this?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> I've a dual sim phone.
> JIO and Vodafone.
> 
> I want to switch internet provider as per my wish and in a single click.
> ...


By internet provider I think you mean, you want to toggle from which SIM you want the data to enable in one tap.
Automation apps like AutomateIT can be used to automate such task. Try it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2018)

Vyom said:


> By internet provider I think you mean, you want to toggle from which SIM you want the data to enable in one tap.
> Automation apps like AutomateIT can be used to automate such task. Try it.


That is probably the most complex app in playstore!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2018)

Vyom said:


> By internet provider I think you mean, you want to toggle from which SIM you want the data to enable in one tap.
> Automation apps like AutomateIT can be used to automate such task. Try it.


AutomateIT or Automate?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> AutomateIT or Automate?



I have always used AutomateIt, but lately I have also tried Automate. You should try both, without any biased opinion.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 15, 2018)

There are many people who stream, if this is the right word here, mobile games on pc and play them using the keyboard and mouse. Which is the app for pc and mobile to do that?
Example




Yeh kam sahi hai yaar game khelo aur paise kamao.

@Vyom @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb


----------



## billubakra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bhaiyo any help?





I tried apps like Bluestacks etc. but IDK why they lag every now and then.


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Aug 19, 2018)

Is there any good app to stream soundcloud over dlna? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 25, 2018)

@Nerevarine @Zangetsu thanks for suggesting the File Explorer apps. I am finally going to uninstall ES Explorer.

Solid Explorer and FX Explorer has neat UI compare to ES. Now I have just have to decided between these two. I do a lot of cut paste operations from my internal memory to external SD card and both the explorer provides quick ways to do it. Solid Explorer has swipe right or left feature to go to last accessed directory and FX Explorer provides split window.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 25, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Bhaiyo any help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Tencent Gaming Buddy..
Which works fine on GTX 1060
Try it. Official emulator..

Tencent Gaming Buddy - Tencent's Best-ever Emulator for PUBG Mobile

5 best emulators for PUBG Mobile on PC for a new gaming experience


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2018)

Why would an owner of a 1060 use Tencent Gaming Buddy to play on an emulator when you can just play the actual PC version ?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 25, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Why would an owner of a 1060 use Tencent Gaming Buddy to play on an emulator when you can just play the actual PC version ?


Not purchased that game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> @Nerevarine @Zangetsu thanks for suggesting the File Explorer apps. I am finally going to uninstall ES Explorer.
> 
> Solid Explorer and FX Explorer has neat UI compare to ES. Now I have just have to decided between these two. I do a lot of cut paste operations from my internal memory to external SD card and both the explorer provides quick ways to do it. Solid Explorer has swipe right or left feature to go to last accessed directory and FX Explorer provides split window.


I ditched ES Explorer long time ago, liked only the plain vanilla version after that it was bloatware with lots of ADS.

_FX Explorer_ is what I am using the most and I came to know about this from TDF only when one user posted a screenshot of the App and I was curious to try it bcoz I really liked its UI and user experience.

Solid Explorer is also nice and meant for devs and rooting users


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Yeh kam sahi hai yaar game khelo aur paise kamao.


You can try screen recording in mobile, thats what most of the users do in games and add voice later as commentary.
Youtube now is not just a video sharing platform its more of Gold mine of earning easy money.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 26, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> You can try screen recording in mobile, thats what most of the users do in games and add voice later as commentary.
> Youtube now is not just a video sharing platform its more of Gold mine of earning easy money.



True but there are TONS of people already doing the same. I don't think YT gives a shit about news users.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 26, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> I ditched ES Explorer long time ago, liked only the plain vanilla version after that it was bloatware with lots of ADS.
> 
> _FX Explorer_ is what I am using the most and I came to know about this from TDF only when one user posted a screenshot of the App and I was curious to try it bcoz I really liked its UI and user experience.
> 
> Solid Explorer is also nice and meant for devs and rooting users



Try X-Plore once.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Try X-Plore once.


Yes, know about that its from lonelycatgames...I used it in my Nokia smartphone as Symbian S60 version. It was very good and pretty old file manager.
Though in Android I didn't like it much.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 26, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, know about that its from lonelycatgames...I used it in my Nokia smartphone as Symbian S60 version. It was very good and pretty old file manager.
> Though in Android I didn't like it much.


Using it since my Nokia 6600 days. Simple and the best file manager.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 27, 2018)

There is also MiXplorer by Hootanparsa on XDA Developers.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 10, 2018)

Could anyone suggest me a security app which can use to set lock on particular apps, say WhatsApp. 

Lastly I have been using CM security app but it wasn't working well after I updated my OS to Oreo last week. I stopped using AppLock cause of ads. I need this on urgent basis as I give my unlocked phone to people, who might open my chats. I would rather keep those apps behind another lock.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Could anyone suggest me a security app which can use to set lock on particular apps, say WhatsApp.
> 
> Lastly I have been using CM security app but it wasn't working well after I updated my OS to Oreo last week. I stopped using AppLock cause of ads. I need this on urgent basis as I give my unlocked phone to people, who might open my chats. I would rather keep those apps behind another lock.


Some custom ROMS come with Applock or AppHide features.
I used Lineage OS and it had AppHide feature.

You can also try GBWhatsapp which has inbuilt Lock feature.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 10, 2018)

Actually I more than 10 apps which needs to be locked. 

Is it possible to get such app lock feature without rooting phone? I am using Moto G5+


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2018)

Try norton app lock.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try norton app lock.


Dude this is great suggestion. I have been using this for more than a week now. There are no ads in this. The app is slightly slow sometimes, but it works great mostly. Damn I was using horrible security app until now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Dude this is great suggestion. I have been using this for more than a week now. There are no ads in this. The app is slightly slow sometimes, but it works great mostly. Damn I was using horrible security app until now.


A cousin of mine once asked me to find an app locker & having experience with CM app locker I thought of trying something new & norton instantly caught my attention.Usually apps from big/famous security companies(excl avast maybe) are without ads as ads may have a security risk/annoying effect & main purpose of these free apps is to advertise their paid AVs/security products on desktops/windows so good impression is very important.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> A cousin of mine once asked me to find an app locker & having experience with CM app locker I thought of trying something new & norton instantly caught my attention.Usually apps from big/famous security companies(excl avast maybe) are without ads as ads may have a security risk/annoying effect & main purpose of these free apps is to advertise their paid AVs/security products on desktops/windows so good impression is very important.


Thanks for the info, really handy. Those ads were really irritating, I was getting tired of the apps and their stupid UI. I wanted to give 10likes for your post  but I cant. And May be I will try app locks from other big brands too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

glad to help.


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 24, 2018)

Any Music playing application for technologically challenged older people ? Or a app with a super duper customizable interface that can be tamed to be old people friendly ?

My perfect app: list of large folders/albums. Tap folder to play music instantly. Show play pause , next, previous buttons. That's it. 
No 'Now playing' view. No screen jumping. No need to press back. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Oct 25, 2018)

I know this thread doesn't focus much on rpi3. But does anyone here know of any software for rpi3 with which I can stream soundcloud from phone just like we do on chromecast? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Oct 25, 2018)

Dr.Lakshay said:


> I know this thread doesn't focus much on rpi3. But does anyone here know of any software for rpi3 with which I can stream soundcloud from phone just like we do on chromecast?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well found it. Was using music box for long but wasn't able to stream soundcloud. Found the right app to do so. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Dr.Lakshay said:


> Well found it. Was using music box for long but wasn't able to stream soundcloud. Found the right app to do so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So was it music box & you missed that option.


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Oct 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> So was it music box & you missed that option.


Yes. Rpi3 os still is musicbox. Just had to download a new app on my android phone - my cloud player.
Though it is not as good as soundcloud app streaming on Google chromecast but yes it works. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2018)

Since whitestar_999 suggested an app Norton App Lock, it proves that there are so many good apps which surprisingly are still unknown. Keeping this in mind, I hope I can get an app suggestion for some alternatives, which I desperately need:

*Alternative to ShareIt:* Boy this chinese app have become so crap. With NSFW video thumbnail and bloat I so want to move away from it. But there doesn't seem to be an app as easy and reliable as ShareIt for data transfer between two Android phones. 

*File manager with FTP functionality: *Currently I have to use a separate FTP app which seems to be quite unstable. Keeps disconnecting while copying files. ES File explorer was a nice app. But like ShareIt, it also became extremely bloat. So I started to use Solid File explorer (even paid version). And while it's extremely good file manager, it lacks hosting the files on FTP (while it can connect to any FTP location).

*A good text editor: *I thought Notepad++ which I found on Android must be as good as desktop. But I think it's from a different developer, and it have ads, unnecessary permissions and you cant even remove ads by donating.

*An app that allows taking screenshot:* This is for my dad's new phone ASUS Zenfone Max Pro M1. It lacks a software mechanism to take a screenshot, and my dad finds it difficult to take screenshot using hardware key combo shortcut, not to mention using hardware buttons is injurious to the health of the phone.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 2, 2018)

MiXplorer by Hootanparsa on XDA Developers has been very good for me as a filemanager + FTP host.

TrebleShot (open source) might work as an alternative to ShareIt. It still needs improvement for ease of use I guess.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 2, 2018)

Notepad++ alternative could be DroidEdit free. It has ads though.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 2, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Since whitestar_999 suggested an app Norton App Lock, it proves that there are so many good apps which surprisingly are still unknown. Keeping this in mind, I hope I can get an app suggestion for some alternatives, which I desperately need:
> 
> *Alternative to ShareIt:* Boy this chinese app have become so crap. With NSFW video thumbnail and bloat I so want to move away from it. But there doesn't seem to be an app as easy and reliable as ShareIt for data transfer between two Android phones.
> 
> ...



File manager- Good ol' X-Plore

For the other two you need to select yourself as there are tons of good options available.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> File manager- Good ol' X-Plore


I have tried X-Plore. The UI seems very archaic. But boy am I impressed with MiXplorer! Why didn't Hootanparsa put the app on Play store! It's good.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 2, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I have tried X-Plore. The UI seems very archaic.



That's why I said Good ol'. It's simple and old school. To each its own.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2018)

@Vyom try these:
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jaredco.screengrabber8
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anhlt.sniptool&showAllReviews=true
Also I read in an article that google assist can also do this."Simply long press the home button for Google Assistant or the Bixby button for Bixby (on Samsung devices). From there, just ask it to take a screenshot."

Try TotalCommander app,it has ftp plugin too.I have used its lan access plugin for accessing shared windows folders from mobile & that worked fine.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Notepad++ alternative could be DroidEdit free. It has ads though.


Seems like a good app. I might pro version if I like it more than enough. Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2018)

For FTP server apps try these:
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.xnano.android.ftpserver&hl=en

This one is actually Indian(creator address Hyderabad)  *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.medhaapps.wififtpserver


----------



## billubakra (Nov 3, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> For FTP server apps try these:
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.xnano.android.ftpserver&hl=en
> 
> This one is actually Indian(creator address Hyderabad)  *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.medhaapps.wififtpserver


What is the difference between apps like these and say wifi file transfer? Can these apps send files to and from the memory card?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2018)

FTP is different protocol,it is not a simple file sharing app.Basically if you don't know about it then most likely you don't need it either.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 3, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> FTP is different protocol,it is not a simple file sharing app.Basically if you don't know about it then most likely you don't need it either.


Can these apps send files to and from the memory card?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Can these apps send files to and from the memory card?


FTP is a protocol.Basically there are two types of FTP apps:FTP client & FTP server.Once you setup a FTP server then you can share any files within it.FTP client on other devices can then be used to access FTP server to access files(kinda like windows shared folders).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2018)

Nova Launcher Prime @ Rs.10 only for Limited Time
*i.imgur.com/4Vmd10m.png
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher.prime&hl=en_IN


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 25, 2018)

Guys, is this link to legit GCam app for Moto G5+? 
*forum.xda-developers.com/g5-plus/themes/app-arnova8g2s-google-camera-port-t3731028


----------



## billubakra (Dec 25, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Guys, is this link to legit GCam app for Moto G5+?
> *forum.xda-developers.com/g5-plus/themes/app-arnova8g2s-google-camera-port-t3731028


You can count on xda. It's legit.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 25, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Guys, is this link to legit GCam app for Moto G5+?
> *forum.xda-developers.com/g5-plus/themes/app-arnova8g2s-google-camera-port-t3731028


Google Camera Port: Pixel Camera App

Check this also.
BSG, arnova ports have maximum working features.. try others too.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 28, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Google Camera Port: Pixel Camera App
> 
> Check this also.
> BSG, arnova ports have maximum working features.. try others too.


Thanks dude. That APK didn't work so I will try this one on weekend. I was getting message "installation not complete" or something.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 28, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Google Camera Port: Pixel Camera App
> 
> Check this also.
> BSG, arnova ports have maximum working features.. try others too.




Clicking from other phone. Too lazy to transfer and send it lol



*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181228/32f024d3d93e1a279b84afeec22346a6.jpg


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 29, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks dude. That APK didn't work so I will try this one on weekend. I was getting message "installation not complete" or something.


GCam version 6 and above requires android version above Pie or Oreo, try GCam version 5..


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 29, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> GCam version 6 and above requires android version above Pie or Oreo, try GCam version 5..


I have android 8.1.0. should have worked then. I will try GCam 5 omce.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 29, 2018)

My need: I'm a College Lecturer. I want an app that can be used for attendance of a class... Similarly if we can have a system of SMS'ing the ward's attendance to parents that would be awesome!
Right now, we call parents weekly, but that system is unreliable and teacher-effort consuming.

Basic questionnaire :

1. What is your mobile operating system including version number? If Android, please mention if rooted or not.
I need support for both Android & iOS as the teachers have different phones. Still, I have Android 4.4.

2. What is your phone model?
I need that there should be maximum compatibility so that staff members can use it.

3. Are you looking for a) Free application b) Paid application c) Either d) Open source application?
Any of the above. But, my college would prefer free so that we can test it without commitment.

4. Do you have any particular application in mind or are you looking for a replacement for any particular application?
None. I tried few apps from play store. They were not what I was looking for.

5. What do you intend to use the application for?
Attendance of students, provision to add various batches per teacher, and to import student names, provision to make excel files from the attendance.

If the excel (.xls or .csv) files are made for attendance, then I can work on their SMS myself as a lot of online tools are there...
But I need a convenient app to record attendance.


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2018)

Samarth 619 said:


> My need: I'm a College Lecturer. I want an app that can be used for attendance of a class... Similarly if we can have a system of SMS'ing the ward's attendance to parents that would be awesome!
> Right now, we call parents weekly, but that system is unreliable and teacher-effort consuming.
> 
> Basic questionnaire :
> ...


Tried these?
Top 7 Mobile Attendance Tracking Apps - TimeCamp


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 31, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Google Camera Port: Pixel Camera App
> 
> Check this also.
> BSG, arnova ports have maximum working features.. try others too.


That's lot of APKs. How do I check which one is for Moto G5+ ?


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 1, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> That's lot of APKs. How do I check which one is for Moto G5+ ?


Ask Moto sub thread on XDA, which developers are working on Moto devices.
Most ports work on every device available regardless of brand name.

*forum.xda-developers.com/g5-plus/themes/app-arnova8g2s-google-camera-port-t3731028

*forum.xda-developers.com/g5-plus/themes

Also XDA created seperate forum for gcam ports.
*forum.xda-developers.com/apps/google-camera-mods


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2019)

Hitman @ 0 rs for a limited time
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.squareenixmontreal.hitmansniperandroid


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 1, 2019)

All apps worth trying...
*www.xda-developers.com/top-new-indie-apps-2018-xda-forum/


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi @Anorion . Since you use Walnut app, I hope you can give some clarification on how useful such an app is to track finance. Specifically I want these features:
> Reminders on various credit card, electricity, water, Internet bills etc, on different dates
> Ability to snooze the reminder so that I only turn it off once I pay the bill.
> Auto categorizations of all the expenses I do, be it via PayTM or Credit card, or UPI in categories like: Bills, Food, Shopping, Entertainment etc
> Tracking the investments I make in different Mutual funds (is this even possible)?
> Ability to access these reports on PC too.

Are above things possible in Walnut? And does it provide a PC (web) interface too?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Tracking the investments I make in different Mutual funds (is this even possible)?


At least for this I would suggest to just check once in a month/months. MFs are for long terms investment(talking about 10+ years here) & as long as it is a good established fund all you need to do is maintain your SIPs. In fact return of most MFs are running in negative for last few months but avg return of any good MF over 10+ years will always be positive & much more than any tradition saving instrument like FD,PF etc.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 2, 2019)

I am looking for an app in which I can make a list of tasks to be completed monthly. Some of these may be bimonthly or quarterly etc. The app should present me a checklist to complete each month.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 2, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> I am looking for an app in which I can make a list of tasks to be completed monthly. Some of these may be bimonthly or quarterly etc. The app should present me a checklist to complete each month.


Solcalender used to have tons of features. Its development was stopped mid way. Check if it solves your purpose.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking for an app that can stop/force close an app that we select for a duration set by the user or between the timeframe like 10 am-1 pm. If its add free then great. I know one which is no root firewall and it works well, but it fools the phone that a vpn connection is set up. No problem with that, but the battery drain is on the higher side.
@whitestar_999 @anupam_pb @SaiyanGoku @Vyom


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2019)

You can try Tasker or Automateit but both are complex & will need some time to learn.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 14, 2019)

Na bro need a simple app for this stuff.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't think there is a simple app for this(except the kind you already know about) but wait for others.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 18, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Looking for an app that can stop/force close an app that we select for a duration set by the user or between the timeframe like 10 am-1 pm. If its add free then great. I know one which is no root firewall and it works well, but it fools the phone that a vpn connection is set up. No problem with that, but the battery drain is on the higher side.
> @whitestar_999 @anupam_pb @SaiyanGoku @Vyom


Digital wellbeing by Google
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.wellbeing
Better use it on custom ROM with stock or Aroma GApps


----------



## billubakra (Sep 19, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Digital wellbeing by Google
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.wellbeing
> Better use it on custom ROM with stock or Aroma GApps


Need it for someone's phone, in that phone's stock rom only. AFAIK GW can cut off access to mostly all apps and not for a user selected app.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 19, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Need it for someone's phone, in that phone's stock rom only. AFAIK GW can cut off access to mostly all apps and not for a user selected app.



No, i tried it for some apps.
You can select app timer for each app and GW will not allow you to access that app for that entire day. (But you can delete existing timer and use it again from settings. there is no "No Means No" strict actions).
Schedule time feature is not there.

There are more apps

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.actiondash.playstore

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=phosphorus.app.usage.screen.time

Xiaomi and others implementing digital wellbeing like services on their OS..
MIUI etc

With Android 10, Focus feature is being rolled out for Wellbeing app..
How to use Digital Wellbeing Focus Mode on Android 10


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 19, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Solcalender used to have tons of features. Its development was stopped mid way. Check if it solves your purpose.



I have found Blitz. Presently it is working as intended for me.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 20, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> No, i tried it for some apps.
> You can select app timer for each app and GW will not allow you to access that app for that entire day. (But you can delete existing timer and use it again from settings. there is no "No Means No" strict actions).
> Schedule time feature is not there.
> 
> ...



Brother can you please tell me how to block a specific app in ActionDash? I will purchase the pro version if it solves my purpose.


sling-shot said:


> I have found Blitz. Presently it is working as intended for me.


Please share its link.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 21, 2019)

*Blitz - To-Do List, Notes, Reminders, Task Manager*
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qwertywayapps.tasks


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 21, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> *Blitz - To-Do List, Notes, Reminders, Task Manager*
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qwertywayapps.tasks



Similar to Google keeps


----------



## billubakra (Sep 21, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Similar to Google keeps


Brother can you please tell me how to block a specific app in ActionDash? Not able to do the same.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 22, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Brother can you please tell me how to block a specific app in ActionDash? Not able to do the same.








I am not using action dash.. 
Best way to learn app functioning is to go through every setting..


----------



## billubakra (Sep 24, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> I am not using action dash..
> Best way to learn app functioning is to go through every setting..


From its dev
_"Unfortunately, as of now, that is not a feature of Action Dash. But Thanks for the feature suggestions. We'll give it some thought, and evaluate how much work would be involved, whether we agree its a good fit for Action Launcher, and how it aligns with the current plans for future Action Launcher updates. We encourage you to keep an eye out for future updates."_


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 25, 2019)

what are your favored NON-STOCK dialer/contacts apps?
when you search for a contact in the default android dialer, you cannot select it. you can only dial it. so, to forward a number, you cannot simply search for it and select it and forward. you have to hunt it down manually.
im just looking for a dialer/contact app that is lightweight and is not retarded like the default one.

any "feature" would be extra, i just want to get rid of the default dialer/contacts.

im not looking for bloatware/malware like Drupe or Truecaller.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 25, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Brother can you please tell me how to block a specific app in ActionDash? Not able to do the same.


I did not know that this feature was missing in Actiondash. I suggested apps related to digital wellbeing..
You should try some addction or stay focus apps.. like below.. 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stayfocused&hl=en_IN
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cz.mobilesoft.appblock&hl=en_IN
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.dfki.appdetox&hl=en
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kevinholesh.moment
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mrigapps.andriod.breakfree.deux&hl=en_GB
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.offtime.kit&hl=en_IN
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flipd.app&hl=en_CA

10 Best Apps to Keep You Off Your Phone | TechWiser
Limit your screen time with these six apps for iPhone and Android
10 apps that block social media so you can stay focused and be more productive


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 25, 2019)

doomgiver said:


> what are your favored NON-STOCK dialer/contacts apps?
> when you search for a contact in the default android dialer, you cannot select it. you can only dial it. so, to forward a number, you cannot simply search for it and select it and forward. you have to hunt it down manually.
> im just looking for a dialer/contact app that is lightweight and is not retarded like the default one.
> 
> ...



I would suggest you to try any custom rom of your choice from xda site.. (you can flash gapps over it)..
You will get better (trust me, its better)  dialer app (with build in call record feature) and contact app from custom rom (android stock)..

or

try Google phone app and google contact app. Install it from play store.
Phone = *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.dialer
Contacts = *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.contacts
Any case you can't download and install "phone" app from play store.. try from below site..
Phone = Google Phone APKs - APKMirror
Contacts = Google Contacts APKs - APKMirror
in case new version does not work on your android.. then try..
Google Dialer (old) APKs - APKMirror

or

try patch version of google phone
[APP][PATCHED] Google Phone v38.0.265137157+DARK THEME [BUBBLE EDITION][NO ROOT]


----------



## billubakra (Sep 26, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> I did not know that this feature was missing in Actiondash. I suggested apps related to digital wellbeing..
> You should try some addction or stay focus apps.. like below..
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stayfocused&hl=en_IN
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cz.mobilesoft.appblock&hl=en_IN
> ...



Brother none of those apps blocks a specific app.



TigerKing said:


> I would suggest you to try any custom rom of your choice from xda site.. (you can flash gapps over it)..
> You will get better (trust me, its better)  dialer app (with build in call record feature) and contact app from custom rom (android stock)..
> 
> or
> ...



Google phone does not let us to long press on a contact and then forward it afaik.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 3, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Brother none of those apps blocks a specific app.



Try this

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cz.mobilesoft.appblock

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wverlaek.block

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stayfocused


----------



## billubakra (Oct 4, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Try this
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cz.mobilesoft.appblock
> 
> ...


Thank you bro. Will check in the morning. Do these apps limit/block background data access of the target app also?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 4, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Thank you bro. Will check in the morning. Do these apps limit/block background data access of the target app also?


Sorry I don't know.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2019)

Can somebody recommend  a good sms app that is light weight & shows total messages in a thread always in main window/inbox like below?





I tried Yaata(above screenshot) a few days ago but it didn't work correctly on my phone & textra sms requires you to slide the conversation to right to see it(so not always showing in inbox like above screenshot). Couldn't find this option in chomp/qksms/android stock message app & handcent next sms is too big.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 28, 2019)

@whitestar_999 how is textra? im using qksms rn, and its great, except for the fact that its sms blocker is absolutely fucked (it blacklists bank/commerce OTP sms if you enable blacklist/sms blocker)

is it lightweight and supports blocking sms?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2019)

I tried for a little time only so can't say much but I found Yaata to be the smallest in size(~20mb compared to Textra's ~90mb) & it seemed perfect with all the features I need except for the fact that it doesn't work on my phone. I will tell you this though,you will have to install the app & actually use it for some time to know whether some feature you saw in description actually works like the way you want. In fact I suggest to not use sms blocker feature but simple delete after seeing it or just let these collect in the thread(e.g.promotional sms from my service provider are mostly concentrated in few large threads with each having ~100+ sms).


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2020)

Okay need some apps, any casual game is okay (board, card, puzzle, quiz, strategy etc). Pls don't say PUBG.

Its for a regular group that used to play tabletop games such as Anomia, Codenames, CAH, Coup, The Resistance, Dice Forge, Ghost Stories, Azul, Monopoly Deal, Carcassonne, Werewolf, Time Stories and so on, on weekends. If there are only 4-6 player games such as Catan or 7 Wonders, We allow people to team up and play as a single player, so people can leave/join at any time. But for multiplayer games where everyone is playing from home, this approach is not feasible, so we need games that support more players.

- Cross platform multiplayer between iOS and Android
- Allows 16 people to play
- Private rooms
- Does not require people to be in same location
- Free (if one person has to pay for it, or required features such as modes or private rooms, that is okay)
- web apps are okay if they can be used on smartphones
- gameplay in "rounds", like start a game, finish it then start from scratch again. Preferably less than 30 minutes

So far only ones I know are Psyche! and Werewolf online. Are there any others?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2020)

Try skribble.io


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Okay need some apps, any casual game is okay (board, card, puzzle, quiz, strategy etc)
> 
> - Cross platform multiplayer between iOS and Android
> - Allows 16 people to play
> ...


Uno and Ludo?


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2020)

uno needs gps spoofing for 8 player private rooms
ludo is 4 players



Nerevarine said:


> Try skribble.io


this works! thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2020)

Anorion said:


> uno needs gps spoofing for 8 player private rooms


I just checked on Mattel's Uno and they have 99 free rooms for private mode which don't require GPS.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2020)

U can play haxball but it's not playable on phone


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2020)

Bombsquad. But it allows only 8 players
Terraria (8 players)
Minecraft : Pocket Edition (10 players)
Chain Reaction (8 players)
Spaceteam (8 players)


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I just checked on Mattel's Uno and they have 99 free rooms for private mode which don't require GPS.


Nope, the 99 free rooms for private mode refreshes every day, but it supports only 4 players. The 8 player mode needs GPS spoofing for everyone to be in same location virtually.



Zangetsu said:


> Bombsquad. But it allows only 8 players
> Terraria (8 players)
> Minecraft : Pocket Edition (10 players)
> Chain Reaction (8 players)
> Spaceteam (8 players)


Non gamers, so Terraria and Minecraft is all too involving. Will try Bombsquad though. We already exhausted Spaceteam and Chain Reaction though. Spaceteam required discord voice calling so it was difficult. Also, Houseparty. There are 10-14 players actually.

Thanks everyone for replies, have added more context in the original post


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2020)

Play cards against humanity, if possible.. idk if there is an android port but its a hilarious party game. Airconsole had it but it requires you all sit together

Cards against humanity will sit well with non gamers who aren't offended too easily.


----------



## TigerKing (May 8, 2020)

I used to play worms on computer.. which was real fun.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.worms3.app
For nexus 5, Riptide GP 2 was free, really good graphic game
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vectorunit.silver.googleplay


----------



## TigerKing (May 20, 2020)

Please suggest remote control app for LG FHD TV and TATA Sky HD box.

As of now I use Mi Remote, works but most of the buttons are missing, and same ui for all remotes
And LG Remote works perfectly, similar to normal remote.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amplez.lg_remote_akb*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amplez.lg_remotes


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Please suggest remote control app for LG FHD TV and TATA Sky HD box.
> 
> As of now I use Mi Remote, works but most of the buttons are missing, and same ui for all remotes
> And LG Remote works perfectly, similar to normal remote.
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amplez.lg_remote_akb*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amplez.lg_remotes



For TATA did you try these :
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.gaffarmart.www.tataskyremote&hl=en_IN
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.osfunapps.remoteforskyindia&hl=en_IN


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 12, 2020)

topgear said:


> For TATA did you try these :
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.gaffarmart.www.tataskyremote&hl=en_IN
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.osfunapps.remoteforskyindia&hl=en_IN


Thank you.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 15, 2020)

I want to run windows 7 or 10 on mobile.
I will run this Geo software. 
*download.hexagongeospatial.com/search?lang=en&keyword=GeoMedia Viewer&product=Select a productNeed suggestions?.


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 8, 2020)

Please help me restore my lost google contacts...lost accidentally deleted,while configuring a new phone for my daughter...not visible in google contacts...androud 10..realme


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Please help me restore my lost google contacts...lost accidentally deleted,while configuring a new phone for my daughter...not visible in google contacts...androud 10..realme


Check in a browser
*contacts.google.com/
If they are present there, they should get synced up. Otherwise, check your current phone and sync them up. Also, why are you logging in her phone? Does she not have her own email id?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 8, 2020)

You can restore deleted Google contacts..


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 9, 2020)

thanks...managed it..


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 25, 2020)

Anyone having Task Mate app invitation code?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 25, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Anyone having Task Mate app invitation code?



I am also scorching the net for it. XD


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 2, 2020)

Anyone know an Android app/ launcher that makes it easier to find apps inside, like showing the apps icons that I use regularly. The problem I am facing now that is I always search for the app because it feels easier to find that particular app among others. Thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2020)

Nova launcher automatically puts top 5 apps in the top most bar in the drawer


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Nova launcher automatically puts top 5 apps in the top most bar in the drawer


Yeah, but I like to see more apps


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nanducob said:


> Yeah, but I like to see more apps



Lawnchair, pixel experience (or something like google now launcher), POCO launcher, Astro Launcher, Microsoft Launcher.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 14, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Anyone having Task Mate app invitation code?


Now you can join waitlist Task Mate.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 3, 2021)

I want a shortcut to app drawer on my new Moto G60. There seems to be no option to do it with the existing Moto home. I am not able to find an app that will put such a shortcut or widget too. Any suggestions?

Also please suggest a simple app that just pulls down the notification shade? I was using Drop Down Status Bar (*m.apkpure.com/drop-down-status-bar/com.wq.dropdownstatusbar) but it seems to be gone from Play Store now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> I want a shortcut to app drawer on my new Moto G60. There seems to be no option to do it with the existing Moto home. I am not able to find an app that will put such a shortcut or widget too. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also please suggest a simple app that just pulls down the notification shade? I was using Drop Down Status Bar (*m.apkpure.com/drop-down-status-bar/com.wq.dropdownstatusbar) but it seems to be gone from Play Store now.


Use nova launcher.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 4, 2021)

Please guide me to the exact setting that enables it. I gave a look through but couldn't find that option in Nova Launcher.


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 4, 2021)

Nova settings > Gestures and Inputs > gestures > Swipe down


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2021)

open widgets panel -> nova action -> select what you want


Spoiler


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 4, 2021)

any realtime app for 4g network coverage meter? Which shows network in various parts of the room precisely in real time?


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 4, 2021)

NetMonster


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2021)

I need Photo Comics App.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I need Photo Comics App.


*tachiyomi.org/


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2021)

Not manga reader.

Photo editing app which can make comics out of it.


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 5, 2021)

Toonme


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 5, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Not manga reader.
> 
> Photo editing app which can make comics out of it.


*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lyrebirdstudio.cartoon


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2021)

No No No.

What I need is a app which can add Comic Dialogues in an image, even if it cannot convert the image into cartoon or comic type.
a Speech dialogue

like this :

*photoonica.com/media-cache/x6bihVZ-0.jpg


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 6, 2021)

Maybe try Mematic


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 7, 2021)

Try Photo talks: speech bubbles


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 9, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> open widgets panel -> nova action -> select what you want
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This worked thanks. Only caveat is that I need to press home button to go back. If I press back button it takes me to Nova Home.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 8, 2021)

is there any simple satisfactory call recording app (free) for iphone 12 for occasional call recording?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> is there any simple satisfactory call recording app (free) for iphone 12 for occasional call recording?


Basically no without involving a 3rd party to trust with all your call data.
*www.recordator.com/call-recording-blog/how-to-record-phone-calls-on-an-iphone-12/


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 8, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Basically no without involving a 3rd party to trust with all your call data.
> *www.recordator.com/call-recording-blog/how-to-record-phone-calls-on-an-iphone-12/



too bad. thanks dear. there are some but restricted to US only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm still using Swype Keyboard and it has been discontinued a long time ago. Is there any other keyboard which has cut-copy-paste gestures like swype? AFAIK, gboard and swiftkey don't.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 10, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> gboard and swiftkey don't.


gboard doesnt have a gesture for it, but when you copy something, there is a bubble added with that text on the top above number or qewrty keys. also there is option of multi clipboard in gboard. 

*www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/Gboard-Paste-Suggestion.jpg

like this,  or like this if you turn it on.

*external-preview.redd.it/q-FMzuSo-mPqHrkStRlBr8c__RDI_lJj-Vu5kPKVhgA.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=47c5419f9cb42492659ae829fbb579d838b20a00


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 10, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> gboard doesnt have a gesture for it, but when you copy something, there is a bubble added with that text on the top above number or qewrty keys. also there is option of multi clipboard in gboard.
> 
> *www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/Gboard-Paste-Suggestion.jpg
> 
> ...


Cut copy paste swipe are different features compared clipboard in gboard.
*www.dropbox.com/s/wmmzyylk162gec6/Swype + Dragon-Full-3.2.4.3020400.50699.apk


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 11, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm still using Swype Keyboard and it has been discontinued a long time ago. Is there any other keyboard which has cut-copy-paste gestures like swype? AFAIK, gboard and swiftkey don't.


I found these.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.menny.android.anysoftkeyboard*github.com/florisboard/florisboard*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=rkr.simplekeyboard.inputmethod


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 11, 2022)

Need suggestion before buying this app? App is currently on sale. (Lowest price till date, tracked using Play Store price tracker)
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=vitalypanov.personalaccounting.proIs it good enough?
Only app with import function.
Is there any better app?

App with pc editing but import function missing.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.realbyteapps.moneya


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 13, 2022)

I uninstalled Truecaller and now my phone is 50% faster. It became too annoying, it kept on asking for message permission, and also slowed phone heavily. Truecaller was good as a caller id software but since it became dialer and message app, it has just become ad clogged resource eater.

But now, since morning i have received three spam calls, since I don't have true caller, I don't know who is calling. 

So please recommend a caller id app not too fishy and resource hog.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> So please recommend a caller id app not too fishy and resource hog.


Register for DND and use google phone app.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 13, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Register for DND



i am getting three options

a) Block All(except transactional info)
b)Block promo(except transactional and service info)

there is also a choice to block by time and days, which one should i choose?


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> i am getting three options
> 
> a) Block All(except transactional info)
> b)Block promo(except transactional and service info)
> ...


I used block all.
But when i get message from jandhan yojana, pm cares, etc etc and some other promotional sms from random mobile number.. 
I report that sms on My Jio app > profile setting > dnd service > complaints > "UCC Complaints Registration"
Not getting any promotional sms from same number again.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 7, 2022)

Suggest some diet planning apps. Except healthifyme , I am ready to pay, but there should be trial before use.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 7, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Suggest some diet planning apps. Except healthifyme , I am ready to pay, but there should be trial before use.


I have only used healthifyme 

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## khalil1210 (Mar 7, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Suggest some diet planning apps. Except healthifyme , I am ready to pay, but there should be trial before use.


If you are looking for logging daily calories intake you can check my fitness pal or lose it


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 14, 2022)

Is there something that can do a total backup of my apps and restore them on a new ROM? I am thinking of installing Pixel Experience on my POCO F1 and need something to smoothen the app transfer process.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2022)

setanjan123 said:


> Is there something that can do a total backup of my apps and restore them on a new ROM? I am thinking of installing Pixel Experience on my POCO F1 and need something to smoothen the app transfer process.


Without root you can't backup app data but keep in mind it will break latest versions of many banking/upi apps. Titanium backup is the recommended backup solution on android I think.
@SaiyanGoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Without root you can't backup app data but keep in mind it will break latest versions of many banking/upi apps. Titanium backup is the recommended backup solution on android I think.
> @SaiyanGoku


Due to apps getting bigger and being converted to split apkm, restore app doesn't works for all of them. Best option is to backup using Titanium Backup and when required, redownload the app from playstore and restore data before opening the app.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 15, 2022)

setanjan123 said:


> Is there something that can do a total backup of my apps and restore them on a new ROM? I am thinking of installing Pixel Experience on my POCO F1 and need something to smoothen the app transfer process.


For non rooted devices full backup is a very difficult job.

Manual app data backup is the only thing you can do.

You can skip backup of login-based apps like telegram, Facebook, UPI apps, to-do apps, note taking apps, games and system apps etc.

Non-login apps data and setting,
messenger apps like WhatsApp etc.
video players like MX Player, VLC etc.
file managers like MiXplorer, FX File Explorer etc.
which have backup and restore options in settings.

Things to do creating proper backups in Stock ROMs


Keep Mobile Data/Wi-Fi Turned "ON"
Download and install these apps required for Backup and Restore
File Manager -
MiXplorer - [APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)


All Add-ons - addons – Google Drive

FX File Explorer - FX File Explorer - Apps on Google Play
Or any other file manager 
File Compressor -
ZArchiver - ZArchiver - Apps on Google Play
Or any other zip/rar/7zip compressor
Or any file manager which supports file compression

Backup App -
Super Backup & Restore - Super Backup & Restore - Apps on Google Play
Or any other backup app which backups Apps, Contacts, SMS, Call Logs, Bookmarks, Calendars backup.
Or any file manager which supports these functions.

Take a screenshot of the
"Home Screens" - for apps placements, widgets, quick action panel, shortcuts etc.
"App Drawer" and "Settings>Apps>Installed Apps" - using the "Scroll" feature.
"App>Settings" if there is no backup and restore option in app settings OR in case you forget some settings.
Other settings you would like.

Turn on "Auto Sync".
Click on "Sync Now" in "Settings>Accounts"

Take Google backup "Settings>Google>Backup>Backup Now" (Wait till it gets completed)
Backup Non-Play Store apps.
Backup other "apk" files which are not available in Google Play Store.

Backup using MiXplorer (simple copy paste method) OR use any other app you like.
Super Backup & Restore - Apps on Google Play
(Advice - don't backup apps available on Google Play Store for users with internet connection)

Always keep non play store apps website bookmarked. So it will be easy to download and install updates later.
"Leave as it is/Clear Data/Uninstall" apps in alphabetical order (it is the easiest and most effective way)
"Leave as it is/Clear Data/Uninstall" apps without a Backup & Restore Settings -
Apps like Amazon, Facebook, UPI apps, etc only required username and passwords.
Note it down OR use a password manager like Bitwarden.
Then "Leave as it is/Clear Data/Uninstall".

"Leave as it is/Clear Data/Uninstall" apps with a Backup & Restore Settings - 
Apps which support backup of "Settings" and "App/User data", backup them manually OR any cloud backup OR Google drive backup.
Some "System" apps have "Backup and Export" options. Mostly "Cloud Sync" option available.
WhatsApp - 
Turn on "Aeroplane Mode" (so no new messages)
Take a "Local Backup" (always cloud backup is messy, takes time)
Select "Backup Now"
Make a "WhatsApp.zip" file of the "WhatsApp" folder
"WhatsApp.zip" file will be transferred faster compared to the "WhatsApp" folder consisting of a large number of small sized files. Otherwise, it will take too much time transferring.
Use this app or any file manager - ZArchiver - Apps on Google Play
Then "Leave as it is/Clear Data/Uninstall" WhatsApp.

CamScanner -
Sign in with an account and sync to cloud storage. (local backup feature not available)
Make a "CamScanner.zip" file of the "CamScanner" folder
"CamScanner.zip" file will be transferred faster compared to the "CamScanner" folder consisting of a large number of small sized files. Otherwise, it will take too much time transferring.
Then "Leave as it is/Clear Data/Uninstall" CamScanner.

All Other Apps -
Backup locally or backup/sync using cloud
Create ".zip" file if required OR transfer it to Computer/Laptop directly.

File Manager - Mostly all file managers have "Backup" & "Restore" options in settings. Skip uninstalling File Manager, it may be required if necessary.


Backup Contacts, SMS, Call Logs, Calendar. 
For Google Devices, Stock Android Devices, Devices with Google Phone, Google Contacts, Google Messages, Google Calendar pre-installed
You may not need this backup.
Check each Google app “Settings” and sign in with Google account.
Use this app if you still want to backup all data for safety - Super Backup & Restore - Apps on Google Play

Other Devices, MIUI, Colour OS, etc
Use this app - Super Backup & Restore - Apps on Google Play


All above backed up files are stored locally. Transfer all data from Mobile to Computer/Laptop OR Memory Card OR Pen Drive OR Hard Disk etc.
Create a folder named "Backup Mobile Model DD/MM/YY" on the Computer/Laptop.
Start Cut and Paste, directory folders, one folder at a time, from Mobile directory to Computer's "Backup Mobile Model DD/MM/YY" folder
Skip "Android" folder. (Only backup if you know how to restore it)
Apps – Some “App Data” is downloaded from "App Server” mostly saved in this folder. (Backup it if you don’t want to download later, later restore it to original location)
Games – Some “Game Data” is downloaded from "Game Server” mostly saved in this folder. (Backup it if you don’t want to download later, later restore it to original location)

For MIUI devices - 
Locate the "MIUI" folder in the device using the file manager.
Delete unwanted files and folders in the "MIUI" folder.
Then transfer this folder.

Delete unwanted files and folders (in main directory) not related to backup such as "Data", "Music", "Notifications”, “Subtitles" etc.
Double check remaining files folders.

Double check remaining Apps.
Done.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 15, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> For non root it's not there.
> ADB methods are there but useless because you will be restoring to custom rom.
> 
> Manual app data backup is only thing you can do.
> ...


Thanks. Very Informative


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2022)

Looking for a Photo Manager app which can detect duplicate photos and manage it properly


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 9, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Looking for a Photo Manager app which can detect duplicate photos and manage it properly



Google photos does that automatically, like duplicate, blurred, multiple shot etc. 

Google files also has this feature if you don't want to backup your pics to your gdrive.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2022)

Is there a setting ? As I open google photos there are duplicate photos


----------

